# ATX heads to Breckenridge CO!



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

*Whatt upp*

Im an austinite headed out to colorado february 11th thru the 15th!! Wanted to see if there was anyone from up there wanna meet up and shred. Ive been snowboarding a few times and love it, its a bit different from my wakeskate background which is mainly back foot heavy. But i manage to get around pretty good. Shoot me a PM if you wanna chill. Anytime you guys are in Austin give me a holler and we'll set one of you guys up on a wakeskate out here on lake travis. Im sure some of you wakeboard so lets shal. Even hit up the texas ski ranch. a little cable park action. Letmeknow!! 

Take it easy


----------

